# are flowmaster muff's a d.i.y bolt on???



## 7moon12 (Oct 1, 2007)

my friend has an '04 like me and is wanting the flowmaster super 44's like i have. i had mine installed at a muffler shop as i also had the resonator delete and pacesetter headers put on. anyway, he wants to go with just the super 44's for now-so if we go buy 'em, is it as simple as unbolting the stock muff's and putting on the flowmasters??? thanks as always for the help!!!


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

if i remember correctly, there will be some mods you have to do to the muff it self. they will go in at an angle. chime in flow owners


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

Well, I just ordered mine and there being installed tuesday morning, so I can post back then. I know NJgoat has them installed and don't think they had to make any mods though but he has an 06 so it might be different for an 04. :cheers


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Flowmasters 44s*

Yea baby, the flowmaster 44s are bad! Well, the super 44s case for the 06 is smaller than the factory case. So the muffler man had to add some pipe to make up for the difference. However he did leave the factory flanges in place so that it could be unbolted and removed. I also had him keep the factory exhaust tips, because i like the factory look and they are really nice tips which do not have rolled edges like some. The mufflers did not have to be tilted or angled any special way. The mufflers inlet and outlet are offset on the same side and fit nice and snug just like factory. They are painted black however which I believe is like a powdercoat. The muffler guys used hi temp paint and touched up the pieces of pipe that he had to add and made it look very nice underneath. No extra hangers were used, the stock exhaust hangers matched up perfect. It is real sturdy and tucks up under the goat nice and tight. 

I did have the resonator taken out prior to the muffler install and replaced with straight pipe. The sound is awesome in person. I do have some vids on a post of the exhaust.

The reason I chose the new 44s over the 40s was due to the 44s sounding more aggressive, probally the reason why the 44s mufler case length is shorter than the factory and 40s case. The 44s are suppose to have better flow and sound than the orignal 40 series which I loved on my other vehicles. If you love muscle car sound and not the euro sound you get from corsa and borla you will love the 44 flows!! Hope this helps.:cheers


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

The Super 44s do sound good. I had the Super 40s previously, and they are more aggressive sounding as was stated earlier. I also have an H-Pipe which helps to smooth out the sound.


----------



## sheekoGTO (Feb 28, 2008)

NJgoat said:


> Yea baby, the flowmaster 44s are bad! Well, the super 44s case for the 06 is smaller than the factory case. So the muffler man had to add some pipe to make up for the difference. However he did leave the factory flanges in place so that it could be unbolted and removed. I also had him keep the factory exhaust tips, because i like the factory look and they are really nice tips which do not have rolled edges like some. The mufflers did not have to be tilted or angled any special way. The mufflers inlet and outlet are offset on the same side and fit nice and snug just like factory. They are painted black however which I believe is like a powdercoat. The muffler guys used hi temp paint and touched up the pieces of pipe that he had to add and made it look very nice underneath. No extra hangers were used, the stock exhaust hangers matched up perfect. It is real sturdy and tucks up under the goat nice and tight.
> 
> I did have the resonator taken out prior to the muffler install and replaced with straight pipe. The sound is awesome in person. I do have some vids on a post of the exhaust.
> 
> The reason I chose the new 44s over the 40s was due to the 44s sounding more aggressive, probally the reason why the 44s mufler case length is shorter than the factory and 40s case. The 44s are suppose to have better flow and sound than the orignal 40 series which I loved on my other vehicles. If you love muscle car sound and not the euro sound you get from corsa and borla you will love the 44 flows!! Hope this helps.:cheers


NJgoat, I found 44s on ebay, just wondering what size would fit to stock 04 exhaust. "2.25" Center Inlet/Offset Outlet, 4" Thick X 9.75" Wide,13" Case Length" this is what i should be buying? :seeya:
here is link ... eBay Motors: Flowmaster MUFFLER pontiac GTO 64-06 05 04 03 02 01 00 (item 370038705821 end time May-01-08 16:59:45 PDT)

thanks,


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

sheekoGTO said:


> NJgoat, I found 44s on ebay, just wondering what size would fit to stock 04 exhaust. "2.25" Center Inlet/Offset Outlet, 4" Thick X 9.75" Wide,13" Case Length" this is what i should be buying? :seeya:
> here is link ... eBay Motors: Flowmaster MUFFLER pontiac GTO 64-06 05 04 03 02 01 00 (item 370038705821 end time May-01-08 16:59:45 PDT)
> 
> thanks,


Here is a link of the ones I purchased. I got mine for about $76-$78 a piece from Napa. They ordered them and came in the very next day. Click on link below. Enjoy.

http://www.flowmastermufflers.com/products/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=4136


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Oh, hold on. I just realized you are ordering for an '04. Let me do some research, its probally differnt due to where they are located.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

I am not sure what inlet/outlet is for the 2004. I did a search for the 2004 and on the flowmastermufflers.com website and it gave me the 2.25 Inlet/Outlet and the 2.50. Click on the link that I have below. On website their is a contact icon where you can ask them what Super 44 style muffler will fit you application. I would go to your local Napa store and you could get the mufflers cheaper and without shipping. If I come across something before then Ill post it up for ya. Good Luck.

http://www.flowmastermufflers.com/44_super.html


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

I sent Flowmaster a inquiry about the right application for the 04 GTO. Ill post the reply when it comes back to me.


----------



## sheekoGTO (Feb 28, 2008)

NJgoat said:


> I sent Flowmaster a inquiry about the right application for the 04 GTO. Ill post the reply when it comes back to me.


NJgoat, I appreciate your time!!! I planned on visiting couple mufflers shops in my town tomorrow, to find out direct replacement options. And I will go to NAPA to see if they have any suggestion.

Thanks!:seeya:


----------

